# ProTech Headache Rack Install Question



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey so i just picked up a pro tech rack. I used to have a Back Rack and install was pretty straight forward with the bolts going through the stake pockets. Can someone tell me what the best way is to install the Pro Tech racks? I also plan to put a tool box in as well after. The pic is the rack i have and my truck, just threw it on. Thanks


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Well whadya know....something I can actually help with! Nice rack. If you are going to put a box on, just set the box down over the legs of the rack and secure it with either J hook bolts under the rail or drill holes and nut n bolt it. Protech recommended using self tappers through the diamond plate into the front of the bed box. I did not do that though. I do not have a over rail toolbox. I have a fuel tank/box combo that fits inside the rails so I secred my Protech with stainless allen cap bolts and washers with reg locknuts. The legs had protective wrap on them and I just mapped out 4 even holes and bolted it to the bed rails.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey thanks for the input. I ended up just bolting on the inside on the bed rails. I didn't want to drill into the bed rails, but I didn't really have any other options I guess. Used a few 1 1/2" self tappers with rubber washers, and used the same to mount the tool box. Everything is super tight and solid, came out good. Now just need to mount some lights.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome!! Nice job. The only thing I'd be worried about is if the small size of those self tappers will be able to withstand the vibration that the rack will be subject to... just a thought.... not dissing your decision to use them. I thought about going through the side too but I didn't have much to bite into. Just an FYI, if you want to mount up some nice led clearance lights... The Maxxima 3/4" pop in LEDs fit perfect in the uprights! I put 4 in each side. See my sig pic.


----------

